# Cadac not getting hot enough



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

I only phoned Cadac today as I was having exactly the same problem. My old Carri Chef was superb but a bit to big for us, so we changed it for a Safari Chef and it is disappointingly cool in comparison.
They (Cadac) said that the smaller model needs more pressure than the larger one. We run ours from the BBQ point on the van with 2mtrs of hose and they said that was the problem. They suggested shortening the hose, but I don't think reducing the pipe by 1 mtr will make much difference, but I will give it a try.
They also said the BBQ was designed to be run with a small gas bottle alongside using 1 mtr of pipe. Running it from the BBQ point on the van will not give the performance it was designed to produce due to the loss of pressure over such a long distance. (from our bottle to BBQ point must be about 7mtrs? 

They did add DO NOT the jet. The spare jet that comes with it is NOT suitable for UK use (different pressures)


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*GAS*

What gas are you using?

Butane
Propane
Mix
Camping Gas
Autogas


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

DJP said:


> We run ours from the BBQ point on the van with 2mtrs of hose and they said that was the problem. )


Sounds a very poor excuse to me. Would have thought that the gas pressure would have equalised very quickly in a 2 metre length of hose.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

> Sounds a very poor excuse to me. Would have thought that the gas pressure would have equalised very quickly in a 2 metre length of hose.


That's what I think.
We are on Propane with 30mb regulator. Instructions suggest 30mb on Butane and 38mb on Propane, EC regs say we can only have 30mb regulator on new vans. I have emailed Cadac South Africa, but had no reply as yet.


----------

